# Meet Enugu King Of Satan Who Married 57 Wives (Photo) – Tori News



## mrsam (May 13, 2018)

Call him an enigma, dangerous man, or Solomon of our modern world; you may not be totally wrong. After all, he calls himself ‘king of Satan’.





Read more via Tori News – https://ift.tt/2rEg3bk 

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

